# Need help! Can't install windows 8!



## bennewcombe (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi, so my laptop ( Satellite L50) was running really badly and it had drivers missing, so i decided to re-install windows. I have a recovery usb and when I go to install windows it says that I have no drivers on that usb? I get to the drive partition page thing and It says that I have no drives available. How do I fix this? Please help so that I can go on my pc normally again!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You should still be able to boot to your original copy of Windows, is that correct?

Inside the BIOS, is your hard drive listed there?


----------



## bennewcombe (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry I should have been clearer. I didn't re-install windows manually. It wouldn't boot up originally which was why I had to re-install windows. So, no i cannot start up windows.


----------



## bennewcombe (Aug 25, 2015)

Did you find a fix?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Got to Toshiba help and support for drivers. MC was telling you to go into bios (F2 or whatever) not Windows.


----------



## bennewcombe (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh sorry, no my hard drive is not listed. It says 'none'


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a fairly good chance your hard drive has failed, you can try removing and reseating it in order to see if it has merely disconnected. If you still cannot see it in the bios after reseating, I would consider the drive having failed and replace it.


----------



## bennewcombe (Aug 25, 2015)

How do i reset it without logging into windows?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Reseating . . not resetting. Disconnect the power and data cables, then reconnect them being sure they are firmly seated


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not reset, reseat physically you will need to look up the service manual for which screws to undo or if your not comfortable attempting it get a pro to check it out.


----------



## bennewcombe (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh haha, what about the driver problem? When I manually browse to find the recovery usb, it says 'no signed device drivers found' ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is not something to work on right now, you need to see if the hard drive will work, no hard drive = no install even if you did need a driver.


----------



## bennewcombe (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeh fair point, I will do the reseating and get back to you


----------



## bennewcombe (Aug 25, 2015)

Can't find my screwdrivers


----------



## bennewcombe (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi, update.

I managed to find my screwdrivers and reseast the hard drive. I have now just gone onto my laptop and did the F2 thing. Next to HDD/SSD, it's still saying 'none' :/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It sounds like the Hard drive has gone, Do you even hear it spin up.


----------



## bennewcombe (Aug 25, 2015)

yes, i can hear it


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have data you wish to retrieve, as something like this would allow you to use another computer and try to get your data, that being files, music, pics and video.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Screw-drive-Enclosure-laptop-Laptop/dp/B003RIL0EM


----------



## bennewcombe (Aug 25, 2015)

Do i have to buy a new hard drive?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If it is not being recognised in the bios then yes.


----------



## bennewcombe (Aug 25, 2015)

Ok, and as far as the drivers are concerned, would you please be able to link me to the correct toshiba l50-b drivers i need to install windows?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The drivers you will need are on the Toshiba support pages for your model, I cannot link it as you have only given part of the model number not the full number Toshiba
As you will see there are some numbers short.


----------

